# East or West Harbor Crappie



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Anyone fish east or west harbor lately for crappie? Thinking about fishing tomorrow and I have never fished either location


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Was there last Sunday after getting some eyes out in the Lake sat. Lake was a little too choppy for the 16'er Sunday. Heard the bite was good. Only got a couple LM's and a cat.

Then again that was right after that front.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

steelhead1 said:


> Was there last Sunday after getting some eyes out in the Lake sat. Lake was a little too choppy for the 16'er Sunday. Heard the bite was good. Only got a couple LM's and a cat.
> 
> Then again that was right after that front.


I have never fished it, is there pads, weeds, wood, rock in there? What is the best usualy?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

fish west harbor around the docks.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Scum_Frog said:


> fish west harbor around the docks.


Thanks for the info. Is there a ramp at West Harbor or where would I put in at?


----------

